# My Shop



## Ghosty (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi All,
Just a pic of where I do all my stuff.

Cheers


----------



## Blogwitch (Nov 17, 2016)

That looks about the same size as mine G, just a lot less cluttered. Mine needs digging out with a JCB.

I notice that you also have an inkling towards model boats.

This is the last one I nearly completed before things started to go pear shaped in my life and I had to give them up. A very modified kit, everything made to work, fire monitors, launch crane, even a Becker rudder and bow thruster.

Motor controllers, also showing the diamond plate deck.






All fire monitors and radar plus the signal flag on the side of the wheelhouse all R/C operated






Even the crane was operational to launch a dinghy over the back. Also showing the bow thruster and part of the rudder.






This is the variable profile Becker rudder.






My steamer, a much modified commercial hull, this was steamed almost every weekend for ten years.






My paddler, a very much modified kit, proportional floats so that it could turn in it's own length, a lot of model engineering went into this.







This was another that I had to get rid of, 4ft long, and it weighed well  over 100lbs when the battery was installed. Scratch built on an old fibreglass hull I managed to get hold of. Again everything working  including the realistic 'Puffer' smoke from the funnel. The marks on the  side show where the open to water ballast tanks were. Once the battery  was put in, two taps were opened and the boat sank to the correct level.  The weathered effect was intentional.








Sorry to have diverted your post somewhat, but I thought you might like to see what other people used to get up to.


John


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 18, 2016)

John, very nice boats, mine are mostly for racing, doing that tomorrow, Here are a couple of mine,

Cheers


----------



## Blogwitch (Nov 18, 2016)

Very nice G,

When I was young, 1970 in the Persian Gulf near to Dubai, I made a scratch built 3 pointer similar to yours, balsa construction with doped on silk covering, predecessor to glass coating, fitted with a Fuji 2.5cc outboard.

We had to mix our own glow fuel from castor oil and methanol pinched from the RAF stores, it got us going but not at top wack, we just couldn't get the RAF to get us any nitro as it was too dangerous to transport in 50 gallon drums.

Unfortunately we could only run in a saltwater creek and the boats soon started to suffer, mainly the engines.

I still have that engine somewhere in my shop, devoid of any paint, which the saltwater stripped off in no time. I couldn't bring the boat back as we were limited to what we could carry.

I also did a bit of multi racing, but being no good at it (the boats were fast enough, I wasn't) I gave it up and went to scale instead.

John


----------

